# معدات تصنيع اعلاف الدواجن



## كايرو تريد (20 يونيو 2013)

كايرو تريد جروب 
تقدم 
معدات تصنيع اعلاف الدواجن




كافه معدات تصنيع اعلاف الدواجن من مكبس ومدشه ومجرشه ومفتت وغربال ومعده اضافه الزيت 
وكافه معدات التصنيع داخل المصنع من بوابات ونواقل وخزانات وصوامع وموازيين




كايرو تريد الوكيل الوحيد لشركه مونش الالمانيه لمعدات تصنيع الاعلاف وشركه رونجادا وزينماس الصينيتين 
معدات تصنيع الاعلاف باعلى الطاقات الانتاجيه العاليه من 2 طن / ساعه وحتى 100 طن / ساعه





كايرو تريد جروب
www.cairotr.com
يمكنكم مراسلتنا بالبريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او الاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043
او القيام بزياره صفحتنا الرسمية علي موقع الفيس بوك FaceBook


ولمتابعه القناة الرسمية للشركة علي موقع اليوتيوب YouTube


----------



## كايرو تريد (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: معدات تصنيع اعلاف الدواجن*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

تمتع بمشروع ناجح و اربح الكثير من المال 

و انشئ مصنع اعلاف باقل تكلفة و اعلي جودة من شركة كايرو تريد جروب 

الوكيل الحصري لكبري الشركات العالمية 

مونش رونجادا مابري زينماس فيكترويا بولا و غيرها من كبري الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في انشاء مصانع الاعلاف 

و تجهيز كامل لمزارع الدواجن بالاضافة ألي الحضانات و الفقاسات 

نتشرف بدعواكم لزيارة موقعنا 

WWW.Cairotr.com


----------

